# Bedtime Troubles



## TylwythTegs (May 4, 2015)

Winnie still has her cone on, so maybe this will get better when it is removed (tomorrow), but maybe not.

Bedtime has become a bit of a drama. She gets about half an hour of decent playtime from 5.30, but about 6pm, Winnie is truly tired and ready for bed. If she's already in her cage/tank, it's no problem.

But recently she's been settling on my shoulder to sleep after playtime, pressed up against my neck. If I try to pet her, she hisses at me, but if I put her to bed, she has a little birdie tantrum complete with running back and forth and crying out. Then she takes a while to settle.

Do you have any suggestions? I've seen those fluffy corner buddy things in stores, would that maybe provide something for her to snuggle up to at night?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

First thing half an hour isnt enough time out of the cage I let my tiel Rocko out for the whole day and he goes to bed when I do but he takes little naps during the day also your bird dosent need something to snuggle up to is your bird tame? Also it looks like you have a round cage if you do I would Recommend you get a square cage birds like them better so they feel safer.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Those fluffy things are happy huts and they can be dangerous- the birds chew on them then they get strings and such coming loose, then the birds can catch a toe or a wing on them. Its OK to leave her out with you for a while. Mine was always out of the cage with me for about 3-4 hours, and he would nap while he was on my shoulder. They are comfy that way and love it, so she probably wants to be with you more. Its probably just reassurance she wants too. After she has had her time, she will go in to the cage more easily. Sounds like you have a really affectionate bird


----------



## TylwythTegs (May 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

Firstly, Winnie gets one or two hours out each morning, then the hour out in the evening. She's also out all day on the weekends. More than that isn't possible, because we work.

Secondly she has a big square cage -- the smaller cage you see is her cage for travelling in the car.

She got her cone off today! Now she is back in the big cage... and at the moment doesn't want to know me, lol. I was whining about her yesterday, and now, I'm sad she isn't being a pain.  Can't win!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

TylwythTegs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Firstly, Winnie gets one or two hours out each morning, then the hour out in the evening. She's also out all day on the weekends. More than that isn't possible, because we work.
> 
> ...


Over time they just sortve grow to love you I only have Rocko 5 months and he was very wild when I first got him lol but if you just work with them every chance you get they start to bond with you even if it lets you scratch its head thats good bonding.


----------

